
What Replaces JavaScript – WebAssembly - Osiris30
https://medium.com/young-coder/what-replaces-javascript-a6493b4e2d6e
======
pmontra
Only when it can access the DOM, which is more or less the point of the post,
or when it can draw the whole window of the browser and handle resizes. Not
that I like the latter option: HTML is so much easier to code than anything
desktop or mobile I worked with in the last 30+ years.

